# Leaving the CF as a reservist



## Jordan Schulz (12 Dec 2008)

Hello I would like advice on what i need to do about leaving the forces i have been in the Army reserves for two years. I have just to busy to make it am at the point where I need to leave. One day i would like to return to the CF i have some lost/damaged kit and advice would be appreciated thank you.


----------



## Zell_Dietrich (12 Dec 2008)

1) put in a memo,
2)  call the local support unit (the place you got your kit) and schedule a return date.
3)  relax while they process your paperwork.
4)  go in and sign it.

some units have meetings with people in between steps 3 and four.  Where they ask you why and tell you about the supplemental reserves.


----------



## dapaterson (12 Dec 2008)

You talk about coming back.  What sort of horizon is that - three motnhs?  Six motnhs?  Two years?  For periods of under a year, there's a process called "Exempt Drill and Training" where you are not expected to parade.  Longer periods, you'll probably want to transfer to the Supp Reserve so you can more easily get back in.

Your qualifications do have a best before date; if you're gone for more than 5 years you'll have to re-do most of your training.

Just a few more thoughts to ponder.


----------



## Delta (9 Jan 2009)

If I am getting out because of my family doctor's advice (knees taking too much stress from the kit, and I am not even 25 ffs), would the process be any different from just plain leaving?


----------



## Shad4now (9 Jan 2009)

Talk to your supervisor, use your chain of command.  They would be able to provide more information on the different options available to you.  
If you knees can't take all the equipment, maybe a different trade would be better for you.  Or if you require time off to recover, your unit maybe able to give you some time off (ED&T, or just some leave).  
If your CoC can't work with you on the situation (ie. there's nothing they can do) and you still want to release.  Ensure you ask for a release medical, if the RMO decides that the injury (your knees) can be directly linked to you performing your duties as a member of the CF, you will be entitled to some benefits.  
Your release cell would be able to work with you on the kit issue.  How that's dealt with, depends on the unit.  Some unit will just write it off, while others may charge you for lost kit, depending.


----------



## Delta (9 Jan 2009)

Shad4now said:
			
		

> Your release cell would be able to work with you on the kit issue.  How that's dealt with, depends on the unit.  Some unit will just write it off, while others may charge you for lost kit, depending.


What lost kit? I didn't lose any kit.


----------



## jp86 (9 Jan 2009)

Delta, Shad4now probably got mixed up between your situation and the OP's.  I did, too.


----------



## Delta (10 Jan 2009)

Ok, I guess that make sense. Thanks for your feedbacks everyone.


----------



## schart28 (12 Jan 2009)

I ve attached the form  you need to fill out on your medical release. Fill it out prior and make sure to detail if your injury relates to the CF or aggravated your condition.


----------



## Delta (13 Jan 2009)

schart28 said:
			
		

> I ve attached the form  you need to fill out on your medical release. Fill it out prior and make sure to detail if your injury relates to the CF or aggravated your condition.


What if I am not sure? It was on doctor's recommendation for me to quit when I went to see him about sore knees. Sore knees turns out be my knees taking too much stress.

After my BMQ, the tips of both of my big toes lost sensitivity compared to the other toes. When I went to see this guy, not sure what his title was but he was a CWO. He looked at my feet and said that I had flat feet when I joined, so the numb toes ain't the army's problem.


----------



## schart28 (13 Jan 2009)

If you are not sure, to quit that's one issue but medical problems relating or aggravated by the CF that's very important either in or released. Either way, you need to get all problems documented either by the military while you are in or by a civilian doctor. Always keep in mind that if you see a civilian doctor, have him document the history, IE that it relates to the CF or aggravated by the CF.

Concerning your flat feet. if it is true, then it had to be documented in your initial medical when you joined. Do you have a copy of your medical file? If not, its a good idea to always get regular updates of it, yearly basis depending on how often you see the MO.

As far as linking your flat feet with the numbs toes only a MO (physician), civilian doctor can make that call.

Don't forget that a subjective minor problem can turn out a major problem later on. If you have properly documented your problem(s), Veterans Affairs can provide care even if it is not 100% attributable to the CF. A problem that has been aggravated by the CF, VAC will take care of it.


----------



## Delta (16 Jan 2009)

Sorry for the delay, my family doctor changed the story when I approach him to about documenting his findings. He now referred me to see a specialist. But since I told my CoC that I am ready to quit, I had to unfcked myself.

I did document my numb toes problem when it happened, and have continued to document it when on course (when you first arrive and they want to know about your medical history)

But that CWO basically told me eff off in a nice way by telling me to see civilian feet specialists, which is $90 per visit which the army is not going to cover. Solution was that I went through a civilian doctor and went to see a bone specialist instead. Whom concluded that my feet rolls too much with each step.

It is easy to say not to ignore minor problems, but how do you draw the line between hurt and injured? The sore knees I have, at first I thought it was like sore muscles, because the sore goes away after a day or two initially. But after 3 months of frequent running, it got a point where it is hard to get up after squatting down, I went to see the doc about it.


----------



## geo (16 Jan 2009)

90$ to see a Civilian feet specialist -  Not a bad price BUT, if you are covered by your provincial medicare program - why would you need to come up with any $$$ ?

If you have flat feet or other footwear conditions - there are a bunch of good foot prosthetics on the market these days - should be able to fit you up with a set...


----------



## Delta (16 Jan 2009)

the MSP? (i believe thats the name) only covers the basic needs, only addition premium insurance will cover those kind of specialists. 

Well, I do not want to spend like $250+ on my feet, only numb toes, not like I can feeling stuff with my toes. But buying shoes are kind of awkward now since its hard to gauge how tight/loose it really is


----------



## Brasidas (19 Jan 2009)

Delta said:
			
		

> the MSP? (i believe thats the name) only covers the basic needs, only addition premium insurance will cover those kind of specialists.
> 
> Well, I do not want to spend like $250+ on my feet, only numb toes, not like I can feeling stuff with my toes. But buying shoes are kind of awkward now since its hard to gauge how tight/loose it really is



I've gotten hurt a couple times with the army, both on the job and off while on contract, and I just document the hell out of everything and see civvy doctors as needed.

I pay for an outside opinion when the army's being slow about it, like when my foot got f$%^ed up, or when I don't trust an MO's dismissal of something, but the army's always taken care of treatment. Document and support the hell out of it, and it'll probably work out for you whether you release or not.

If I were you, I'd outline what medical folks have told you (medical, not a Pl WO giving you his opinion), names, and contact info as best as you can. Then inform your CoC that you want to go see an MO about your problems. That's easier if you're nearer a base than, say, Thunder Bay, but they'll do something about it. Then you set up an appointment with a specialist in the meantime. I'd hold off on paying for treatment out of pocket, but I'd probably go ahead and set up an appointment with that specialist you were referred to.

Also, I'd ask the doctor again to write down just what he's told you to date. You're not asking for a firm diagnosis, just for his observations. I've gotten that from ER docs in the past, and they've given me handwritten notes just as I've asked. If he refuses again, write it down yourself and include his contact info on your CF98.


----------



## schart28 (19 Jan 2009)

If you have problems in getting treatment call the centre http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/cen/atc-slc/cu-cn-eng.asp

Check this out: Death & Disability Benefits, Programs & Services Guide Section 7: Medical Treatment and Expenses
http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/cen/pub/ddb-pdi/guide-07-eng.asp


----------



## Delta (20 Jan 2009)

Brasidas said:
			
		

> If I were you, I'd outline what medical folks have told you (medical, not a Pl WO giving you his opinion), names, and contact info as best as you can. Then inform your CoC that you want to go see an MO about your problems. That's easier if you're nearer a base than, say, Thunder Bay, but they'll do something about it.


MO is an medical officer right? Around the rank of a Major?

Back then, I am not sure about now. That CWO was the person told me to see how my numb toes.


----------



## Brasidas (21 Jan 2009)

Sorry, I read into your story something I remember from elsewhere.  I was thinking of school DS, as opposed to a medical CWO.

MO's and DO's are generally a captain or a major. If you can't remember a name, recall as much as you can in your narrative. That's what I've been told, that's what I've done, and I've gotten treatment and drugs paid for by the army when I get injured, even if I get some skepticism when I first report it.


----------



## Delta (21 Jan 2009)

Brasidas said:
			
		

> Sorry, I read into your story something I remember from elsewhere.  I was thinking of school DS, as opposed to a medical CWO.
> 
> MO's and DO's are generally a captain or a major. If you can't remember a name, recall as much as you can in your narrative. That's what I've been told, that's what I've done, and I've gotten treatment and drugs paid for by the army when I get injured, even if I get some skepticism when I first report it.


My numb toes story is ancient (toes remain numb today but story is old), it happened like 3 years ago. The only time someone talked to me about it was on SQ, I was called in to discuss my numb problems with the medics, this Sgt. told me to go see him if I want to quit, cause I can get RTU-ed for numb toes.


----------

